# Decembers In-Fisherman



## the fishermans edge (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody take a look at the December ice fishing article in In-Fisherman...alot of new products out.


----------



## the fishermans edge (Nov 16, 2006)

My company was in the December issue , we make an item called the Glow-Strike jig. The guys at the magazine loved them and put us in the ice fishing article.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

the fishermans edge

I am happy for you! congrats on your invention, however, if you want to advertise on this site please contact Chris Hustad the site owner and he will explain the different advertising/sponsorship options to you. This site get a LOT of hits per day it could give you a boost. Advertising your product can only be approved by Mr. Hustad Please contact him.

Regards

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup. There's some dandy products out there this year. The "glow walleye" article in the Dec. Issue was good. Lots of emphasis on glow this year. I picked up a 1 1/2" glow chubby darter, going to give that a shot.

Anyone read the Ice Fishing Guide for '07? I thought the "Decoying Crappies" article was great. Also a great pike article by Devils Lake, ND guide Jason Mitchell. Looks like Clam Corp is trying to take over the world (as if they hadn't already) with a number of new products - gloves, hats new suits, new shelters. Man that Genz really cranks out the innovations.

The Sheyenne was iced over again today. Getting closer! (I know, its gonna be 50 next Tuesday. )


----------

